# USPS procedures--help!!



## ed4copies (Jun 24, 2010)

Here's the question:

Suppose you ship something priority mail.  Several days later you track it and the tracking says it was delivered.  Then, the intended recipient calls to tell you they did not receive it.

I tell the recipient to ask his mail carrier--he replies (the next day) that the mail carrier has no recollection of the package.




MY interpretation-the package MADE IT to the post office for the recipient and was handed to the mail carrier.  I would go to the Postmaster at that post office and ask for an explanation.

Does anyone know the definitive answer or have experience in a situation like this??

I currently have three such situations, not all in the same post office--but all equally "strange".

HELP!!!!!


----------



## Crashmph (Jun 24, 2010)

Ed,

I have had that happen to me in the past, about a year ago.  Post office said "Sorry, not our fault".  Basically, I got the shaft.

Sorry dude.

Michael


----------



## elody21 (Jun 24, 2010)

As much as I ship USPS I have never had this problem, but I guess it is difficult to forget a 40lb box of corian. All I can think of to do for the future is to have a delivery confirmation where the person has to sign for the package. 
I guess the US post office does not guarantee anything unless it is insured or signed for. Bummer! It is a way for them to get us to spend more $.
Alice


----------



## glycerine (Jun 24, 2010)

Hmmm, sounds like maybe they delivered to the wrong location? I've never been in the same situation, but I'm with you and believe they should check with their local Postmaster. SOMEONE has to know SOMETHING! And unless they are hounded about it, they probably won't care much. That's been my experience lately. No one wants to do their job or help unless they are nagged to death.
Sorry, I am not much help...


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 24, 2010)

Crashmph said:


> Ed,
> 
> I have had that happen to me in the past, about a year ago.  Post office said "Sorry, not our fault".  Basically, I got the shaft.
> 
> ...



I realize that "responsibility" is an outdated word, but their own tracking system proves it IS their fault---more important---the package is somewhere between their post office (where it was scanned) and the recipient--FIND it!!


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jun 24, 2010)

my understanding is that at point of delivery it is scanned by the carrier and THEN the status changes to delivered....but it actually HAS TO BE DELIVERED before they update the status...worth checking out imo


----------



## Seer (Jun 24, 2010)

I can't tell you how many times my mail has been delivered to the wrong address and how many times I take my neighbors mail to them.  I have complained to the post office but that is like blowing smoke up someones ass imho.  I wish you luck on this but it has got me thinking to add a signature reciept to all my packages.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 24, 2010)

Seer said:


> I can't tell you how many times my mail has been delivered to the wrong address and how many times I take my neighbors mail to them.  I have complained to the post office but that is like blowing smoke up someones ass imho.  I wish you luck on this but it has got me thinking to add a signature reciept to all my packages.



Which would add a buck or so to each package and, as far as I can read, does NOT change their responsibility.  IF it gets lost, the USPS is still not going to pay for the package.


----------



## Seer (Jun 24, 2010)

Thats true then you are talking about insurance which ends up costing a consumer more because we would have to add the cost.


----------



## KenBrasier (Jun 24, 2010)

Ed, It has never happened to me with items I've shipped, but twice items were shown delivered to me that I never received.  The problem appears to be with the Postal Carrier once it leaves the receiving PO.  The only thing I can figure is that the delivering Postal Carrier is starting a new hobby.  

Sorry that this is absolutly no help to your delima, good luck in resolution.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 24, 2010)

USPS tracking system is notorious for being wrong.

By this I mean that the packages are scanned as delivered way before they hit the truck for delivery. I have had packages take up to three days to arrive after being scanned delivered. 

All the scanning takes place at the distribution facility for priority mail, the delivery driver only scans things sent via certified mail or other higher services. I'm on a first name basis with my mail carrier and he has confirmed this is the case in most jurisdictions.


----------



## Jim Smith (Jun 24, 2010)

While I agree that overall the USPS does an excellent job handling the mail and packages we ship, they have one policy that I just can't come to grips with.  If an item is lost, stolen or damaged, they assume absolutely no responsibilty unless it was insured.  One of my other hobbies is building custom fishing rods.  I had someone ship me a fishing rod blank wrapped in bubblewrap and protected inside a piece of schedule 40 PVC pipe.  When it was delivered, there was a large truck tire track across the PVC and it was crushed as was the $100+ rod blank.  When I took it back to the post office, the person actually had the nerve to ask me "What's the problem?"  When I pointed out the tire track and the crushed PCV and rod blank, they asked me if it was insured.  When I said no, they actually shrugged and said "There's nothing I can do then.  Is there anything else I can help you with?"  

Like others here on this board, I have a problem with packaged being delivered to the wrong address but usually it's with UPS and FedEx since they don't deliver as often.  Bottom line, with USPS if it's not insured, it's not their problem.  Boy or boy, I just can't wait for nationalized health care

Jim Smith


----------



## louie68 (Jun 24, 2010)

Always add must have signature on package !!!!! USPS
                         OR
Just use FED EX  OR UPS    $100.00 insurance guranteed 
request signature


----------



## bitshird (Jun 24, 2010)

Ed. I hate to say it but me thinks you are screwed! I guess the only way to guarantee that a package is delivered to the right person and not broken, run over or set ablaze, is to send them Insured, and signature request, I think you may be able to get by with insured, as far as getting it to the right address but as you know it will jack up your shipping costs and it's going to have to be paid by the customer. I've bee lucky also, but in view of what I've seen I guess I'm going to have to increase my shipping costs. I think it sucks that we pay even with click&ship for delivery confirmation but that doesn't mean squat.


----------



## Mark (Jun 24, 2010)

THe USPS online updates are not as accurate as one would think. I've gotten many packages from you over the last two months. Easily 90% of the time (the day before it actually arrives) the online stat says out for delivery then unable to deliver. I know from experience that it will be there the next day. I've called the post office several times and each time the error occurs when it is transferred from the Philly hub to the Pottstown P.O.

I hope the signature is not required, otherwise I'll never get the package. I'm never home when it's delivered. It would go back to the P.O. and I'm only able to get there once a week if that. Mostly it would get returned.

Just my $.02


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 24, 2010)

Well, Ken,

We (USA) ARE spoiled.

SURPRISE!!! I am going to say something NICE about the USPS!!!

Our rates to Canada are $16ish---but shipping within Canada is $14ish (from one Canadian to another).

We ship to Australia for $20ish--they ship here for about TWICE that.

I am frequently told by "foreigners" that our shipping is VERY reasonable.

Reliability??  Well, I figure about one package in 300 or so has a problem.

So, all-in-all its GREAT service---but when they screw up, it would be nice to have a better answer.

Current case in point:  The carrier says it must have been stolen after she delivered it.  Stealing the mail is a federal crime.  I suggested to the customer that he file a police report, with the help of the local postmaster.  I still believe the package will "materialize" as the heat gets increased.

Remember, it said "Exotic" on the label----she was probably a little disappointed that it did not vibrate, after opening the "goods"-------just my opinion!!!!


----------



## maxman400 (Jun 24, 2010)

Ed,
My wife is a retired mail carrier and according to her simple priority mail is not scanned because it is not tracked, only certified, registered, delivery confirmation, signature confirmation and insured packages are tracked. Her advice is to call 1-800-275-8777 (ASK-USPS) and (follow the instructions) file a complaint, which will be forwarded to the District Manager and Local post office (supervisors). They must investigate the issue and respond in writing back to the district Manager with the results and that the Supervisor should contact you. According to her any time something like this happens Supervisors get RIPPED by their district office if it is not found, even if it is found there is a good chance that the carrier will be written up for it.  As far as scanning goes she says that when a package arrives at the post office it is scanned as "arrival at unit" and is passed out to the carrier. That carrier has a hand held scanner that tells what carrier delivered the package and what time it was delivered. That information is down loaded every day when they return to the post office.


----------



## Steve78 (Jun 24, 2010)

Good point on the 'Exotic" label :biggrin:
I have seen the USPS tracking do some strange things while I wait for my deliveries. Depending on where the mail is being shipped from - I have see it track thru Rochester NY and correctly track to me within NY. I have also seen it track thru PA and "delivered" to a address in PA? The next day I find the package in my mail box. I asked the Postal clerk once and they said it had to do with the carrier who brought it in to their office. Apparently it is a 3rd party and it shows PA as the final address - which could be that of this 3rd party person? Fortunately I do get my packages (especially from Exoticblanks).


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 24, 2010)

THANK-YOU Max!!!

And thanks to your wife!!!!

I will follow that procedure!


----------



## JeffinWIS (Jun 24, 2010)

Ed, I have had good luck with USPS, so far.  BUT...we have a country mailbox at the road, with another "box" for newspaper delivery.  I have had Priority Mail packages left setting on top of the newspaper box, and even a package in a walmart plastic bag hanging on the mailbox post/arm.  I doubt those are acceptable methods of "delivery", and would taking a walmart bag off a post be a federal crime?


----------



## maxman400 (Jun 24, 2010)

JeffinWIS said:


> Ed, I have had good luck with USPS, so far.  BUT...we have a country mailbox at the road, with another "box" for newspaper delivery.  I have had Priority Mail packages left setting on top of the newspaper box, and even a package in a walmart plastic bag hanging on the mailbox post/arm.  I doubt those are acceptable methods of "delivery", and would taking a walmart bag off a post be a federal crime?


ALL of the above are unacceptable delivery methods, if it does not fit in the box is supposed to be delivered to you door (unless you have dogs) or any thing preventing the carrier from getting to your door (mud Hole). And yes if the wal-mart bag is taken with your package in it, it is a federal crime. If they can not deliver your package they are suppose to leave you a delivery notice. The post office that my wife worked for was supper strict with their carriers, I have seen carriers written up and even fired for rule violations. I was privy to this because she was a supervisor fill-in.


----------



## phillywood (Jun 24, 2010)

louie56 said:


> Always add must have signature on package !!!!! USPS
> OR
> Just use FED EX OR UPS $100.00 insurance guranteed
> request signature


 
Ed, we lost many times even insured items, I agree pay for the signature, tht way you know what happened. although, just lke it was mentioned they still can get away not covering it. I know this didn't help much,but we are at their mercy.


----------



## OldGrumpy (Jun 24, 2010)

*From Ex-USPS*

Interesting discussion and some right on responses.  Just  a couple of numbers to consider - When I worked for USPS n Dallas we processed on average over a million pieces of mail a day.  Our correct timely delivery rate was about 99%.  That meant we only messed up delivery on an average of 10,000 pieces of mail a day.  Sounds astounding until you realize they did 990,000 pieces a day right.

When I was running a small business I always decided what was worth the risk.  If I was willing to take a small chance I would ship USPS priority.  If the item was more valuabe I would ship UPS and get better tracking and $100 insurance.  If real valuable then I used UPS and additional insurance.

Missed delivery, lost items, etc are part of the business.  What should not be part of the business is dealing with lackadasical attitudes from the employeess.  Even if they know nothing can be done they can show some sympathy for your dilema.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't know any answers, other than if I have to siqn for a package, then that sucks..because I won't likely be here when the mail person gets here so then I have to drive all the way to town the next day to get it.

There's a lot of possibilities in what happened to the package upon final delivery but I don't want to point any speculations in any directions specifically.  I am in the customer service business and we do a couple million in business every week.  We have customers all the time that don't get their stuff and we deliver all the stuff personally.  It's a continuing saga that never ends.  But..there is a common thread at the same time, because you can link all the missing items in the computer to form a graph chart for every one of our 6000 customers and although almost every single customer might have a little blip here and there, a few customers have a huge stat sheet of missing items.  Missing also includes getting the wrong item as well..in our system anyhow. So now you can figure that most of the micro blips you see are mis-pics not actually missing items and a mis pic is something the customer gives back on the next truck through.  This leaves a small patch of customers that can't just be all mis picks, and it is way too much of a coincidence that every week they are shorted something and every other customer is not...you catch my drift I'm sure.  We then narrow those people out of the group and perform audits on their merchandise before we ship to confirm that everythign in the order is the right item and the right quantity and then they still call in a shortage and what do we do about it?  We eat it.  Welcome to the lovely world of retail.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 24, 2010)

Well, Jeff,

We are VERY fortunate that most of our customers come from here (IAP) or Dawn's "Exotic" facebook and a couple other websites.  In short, our customers are also our friends.  So, we don't have to track "issues", although we realize this can happen as we continue to grow.


----------



## phillywood (Jun 24, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Well, Jeff,
> 
> We are VERY fortunate that most of our customers come from here (IAP) or Dawn's "Exotic" face book and a couple other websites. In short, our customers are also our friends. So, we don't have to track "issues", although we realize this can happen as we continue to grow.


 
Amen, as long as you can realize there are those kind of risks in the Bus, then you are OK.


----------



## jpr28056 (Jun 24, 2010)

I am one of the shipments Ed is speaking about.  I was out of town but my oldest daughter was here and I had one other USPS shipment that was delivered.  I tried calling two different #'s and could get nowhere so I went down to the post office and handed the lady the tracking progression I had printed off THEIR website.  She looks at me and says I see these all the time and then says the shippers put this information into the system, not USPS.  I knew then I was in trouble.  The only other person I could talk to was my route carrier and she had no clue other than to suggest it was probably stolen from my box.  The strange thing was that the scan for delivery was at 9:18 in the morning.  The carrier doesn't even leave her location until after that.  But she had a different piece of paper showing a delivery time of 12 noon.  I'm going to start calling #'s tomorrow until I get something to happen.

My thanks to Ed and Dawn for their assistance and responses to my questions.




maxman400 said:


> Ed,
> My wife is a retired mail carrier and according to her simple priority mail is not scanned because it is not tracked, only certified, registered, delivery confirmation, signature confirmation and insured packages are tracked. Her advice is to call 1-800-275-8777 (ASK-USPS) and (follow the instructions) file a complaint, which will be forwarded to the District Manager and Local post office (supervisors). They must investigate the issue and respond in writing back to the district Manager with the results and that the Supervisor should contact you. According to her any time something like this happens Supervisors get RIPPED by their district office if it is not found, even if it is found there is a good chance that the carrier will be written up for it.  As far as scanning goes she says that when a package arrives at the post office it is scanned as "arrival at unit" and is passed out to the carrier. That carrier has a hand held scanner that tells what carrier delivered the package and what time it was delivered. That information is down loaded every day when they return to the post office.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 24, 2010)

maxman400 said:


> Ed,
> My wife is a retired mail carrier and according to her simple priority mail is not scanned because it is not tracked, only certified, registered, [size=+2]delivery confirmation, [/size]signature confirmation and insured packages are tracked. Her advice is to call 1-800-275-8777 (ASK-USPS) and (follow the instructions) file a complaint, which will be forwarded to the District Manager and Local post office (supervisors). They must investigate the issue and respond in writing back to the district Manager with the results and that the Supervisor should contact you. According to her any time something like this happens Supervisors get RIPPED by their district office if it is not found, even if it is found there is a good chance that the carrier will be written up for it.  As far as scanning goes she says that when a package arrives at the post office it is scanned as "arrival at unit" and is passed out to the carrier. That carrier has a hand held scanner that tells what carrier delivered the package and what time it was delivered. That information is down loaded every day when they return to the post office.



Max, most all of the packages Ed and I send are done either from PayPal, or through the USPS Click&ship both give us Delivery Conformation with the Priority mail we print.
 Lately I've been having our lady who works behind the counter at the Post Office scan the tools I'm mailing that day so the customer doesn't just get electronic notification was sent  blah blah blah, my customers know when the package was mailed.So since the packages all have Delivery Conformation you would think that solves the problem, but it doesn't. 
 USPS is still the best and fastest way for us to ship and fortunately we haven't had any major problems in a couple of years, the biggest loss I've had was on a shipment done through UPS, we insured it and we still didn't get near the insured value or even what the material cost was, it was an order of 1000 Sterling silver charms, insured for 3,500.00 and we only got 950.00 back from UPS and that took almost 5 months, it cost us over a grand to make the charms, I don't ship UPS any more.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 24, 2010)

I believe that Priority Mail already includes a certain amount of coverage.. it
might not be as much as you want, but it's something..

I'm not sure if it was USPS or not, but I seem to recall seeing a status of
"Out For Delivery" that meant that the carrier had scanned it him/herself so
it had to have made it that far, right?

I also know that the Signature option doesn't work for a lot of people ..
it isn't like years ago when it was likely that one person was home during
the day to sign. I've had deliveries that went back because I wasn't there
to sign and could never get to the PO during business hours. (even to pick
up checks!)


----------



## jpr28056 (Jun 24, 2010)

bitshird said:


> Max, most all of the packages Ed and I send are done either from PayPal, or through the USPS Click&ship both give us Delivery Conformation with the Priority mail we print.
> Lately I've been having our lady who works behind the counter at the Post Office scan the tools I'm mailing that day so the customer doesn't just get electronic notification was sent  blah blah blah, my customers know when the package was mailed.So since the packages all have Delivery Conformation you would think that solves the problem, but it doesn't.
> USPS is still the best and fastest way for us to ship and fortunately we haven't had any major problems in a couple of years, the biggest loss I've had was on a shipment done through UPS, we insured it and we still didn't get near the insured value or even what the material cost was, it was an order of 1000 Sterling silver charms, insured for 3,500.00 and we only got 950.00 back from UPS and that took almost 5 months, it cost us over a grand to make the charms, I don't ship UPS any more.




I hope this doesn't happen with the tool I just ordered from you.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 25, 2010)

We had a driver several years back that was selling merchandise out of the back of his trailer.  That's an unusual situation, but can happen, just like a USPS post man..they have been caught on the rare occasion with storage rooms full of mail. Like on Seinfeld! If a mail man was to discriminate as to what he was going to take based on the name of where a package is coming from..then "Exotic Blanks" might sound like something tempting.  What's an Exotic blank?  A rare stone of some kind perhaps for my rock collection?


----------



## maxman400 (Jun 25, 2010)

The wife says that when you make a complaint at the 1-800-ASK-USPS number, that it becomes visible to every one from the Post Master General on down. And I Know that when one was filed on her Post Office, It was like an "OH Sh!T Bomb" went off. She worked for the Nevada Sierra district and was a member of a post office team known as the D.J.S.C. (I have no idea what it stands for) But this type of information (missing packages, and any mail actually) was a hot topic, and a sore subject. Part of their job was to create training programs to help prevent this type of thing. I hope this information helps, and every thing works out for you. I still like the USPS they are twice as fast as UPS and cheaper.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 25, 2010)

jpr28056 said:


> so I went down to the post office and handed the lady the tracking progression I had printed off THEIR website.  She looks at me and says I see these all the time and then says the shippers put this information into the system, not USPS.



She gave you complete hog-wash. There is no way for the Shipper to put info into the USPS system other than the "Shipper has printed a mailing label" message, which is still technically USPS saying they've received info of an eminent package. Everything else is definitely USPS info from their own scans.

Every post office is supposed to have a Post Master. That is the person you want to talk to. Clerks are horrible about not knowing anything except the current postage rates.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 25, 2010)

I had this happen last year.  I simplied filed a complaint here and the package was found in two days.  The Postal Inspectors do a pretty thorough job of investigating.


----------



## skywizzard (Jun 25, 2010)

Ed, we live in a gated community and have no problems with packages being left "on the porch", but the PO required that I sign a release so the carrier could do so.  If i get a substitute carrier, I often have to truck down to the PO and wait in line to pick up the package.  The only solution I see is to do like Bill at AS, require the customer to specify either insure or not insure.  It's a pain and an added expense, but I usually opt for insurance if it's over $100.  

I feel your pain and I really like your shopping policy, both the speed and the cost.  I am sure we all hope you are not required to change your methods.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 25, 2010)

skywizzard said:


> Ed, we live in a gated community and have no problems with packages being left "on the porch", but the PO required that I sign a release so the carrier could do so.  If i get a substitute carrier, I often have to truck down to the PO and wait in line to pick up the package.  The only solution I see is to do like Bill at AS, require the customer to specify either insure or not insure.  It's a pain and an added expense, but I usually opt for insurance if it's over $100.
> 
> I feel your pain and I really like your shopping policy, both the speed and the cost.  *I am sure we all hope you are not required to change your methods.*



We try to keep these things in perspective.  The "failure" rate is tolerable, in fact, reasonable!!

IF we find we have to change, it may be to add a very small cost to either shipping or our products (we're talking pennies, not dollars for products!!)

We'll see.  It is not our intention to make money as we get established--but we don't want to LOSE money, either.  So far that "business plan" is staying on target.  So, don't lose sleep over this--I figured someone would have a good answer and it appears a FEW have given great input!!

I THANK you all!!!


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 25, 2010)

At my work, the new CEO decided to purchase the UPS automated routing system.  If you guys could see this think in action, you would want to jump of a tall building immediately!  After the last 3 weeks, I now completely understand why shipping is so expensive.  It truly is outrageous for even a package as small as the small flat rate package to cost basically $5 to deliver, including the fact that it runs priority in 2-3 days.  Consider how little space that fills on a truck.  I can ship a 4000 lb pallet from Lansing Michigan to Ed's doorstep in Wisconsin the very next day at a cost of $200.  The reason mostly comes down to logistics and software.  If you have a truck and it is 48 foot long, then it can hold 22 pallets.  If each spot was a different customer..and that is a rare circumstance, but even so, with 22 customers, a human can look at a map and make decisions as to what goes to where in what order.  It's a simple process.  When you have a small flat rate box, it goes in a bin with another 1000 flat rate boxes and you put 22 bins on a truck and every box is a different person so now you have  22000 customers on a truck.  No human can work fast enough to sort all that stuff using a map.  So now you are talking about using bar codes to store information which goes into a computer and it directs all the traffic to all the various distribution centers and then to the actual trucks that go to your house.  The software has a billion flaws in it.  For one thing, the software only accepts left turns.  I'm not kidding, you can only turn left to get to where you are going, because right turns are dangerous.  The computer actually designs the route according to left turns.  If there's too many left turns you might have to just keep going straight for a few hours and make a delivery and then come back to where you started, bouncing back and forth wasting hundreds of miles.  The computer only will calculate the shortest possible distance as well, and that includes no truck routes and back alleys and low bridges or cow lanes, whatever.  So the computer is constantly sending you to places you can't be with your vehicle and either way, we all know that the shortest way is often not the quickest way.  Then the damn thing says you have to go three miles...at 35 mph it is 5.5 minutes plus 3 lights which we allow you 12 seconds per light you have 6 min to get there, but it takes me 3 blocks just to reach the speed limit and I always get the red light for 25 seconds and have to shift back up to speed and it takes 12 min to get there and the qualcom is squacking what is wrong with me. So I a flustered.  The computer is telling me to go here, then go there, driving back and forth, up and down, past places where I need to go over and over again.  The system will add 100 miles to a 300 mile trip due to making left turns only and prioritzing stops in a way that nobody can understand.  I had to go to a city yesterday, then another city was 1 hr north for my next stop, then the 3rd stop was in the same city I was originally in and the 4th stop was 1 hr north of my 2nd stop.  UPS, USPS, Fed Ex, they all do this exact same thing.  Yet, if it was done by humans the job would be far too large to possible, so the computer insanity is the only option.  Hundreds of thousands of extra miles per day when you add up all the trucks in the system, that translates to fuel and labour, and as a customer you have to cover those losses.  To see it in action is un believable..you laugh, you cry.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 25, 2010)

Easy solution Jeff!!

Park at the local Dairy Queen, have a cone while you call all your deliveries and tell them they should stop down to the Dairy Queen and pick up their stuff!!!

You'll be VERY popular!!

And soon, unemployed----but Dairy Queen will LOVE you!!!


----------



## jpr28056 (Jun 25, 2010)

I called today and opened an investigation.  They asked me if I wanted to receive a call back to know how it turned out.  Our tax dollars at work.

The carrier gave me their printout of the scans.  The USPS website shows the package delivered at 9:13 am.  Their printout shows another delivery at exactly 12 noon.  Their printout shows the serial # of the scanner and both delivery scans were with the same scanner.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 25, 2010)

while I certainly HOPE we find this package, I am pretty CERTAIN that your mail delivery will VASTLY IMPROVE in the coming weeks!!!

(You will have a "rep")


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 25, 2010)

09:13 Delivered - to mail carrier.
12:00 Delivered - to house three doors down.


????????????


----------



## jpr28056 (Jun 25, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> while I certainly HOPE we find this package, I am pretty CERTAIN that your mail delivery will VASTLY IMPROVE in the coming weeks!!!
> 
> (You will have a "rep")




I hope it's found too.  Toni's blanks aren't easy to come by.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't understand how there could have been 2 delivery scans by the same mail carrier, on the same package. That's rather strange, I wonder where this carrier will be sorting mail next week???


----------



## johnnycnc (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm a bit late to the party, but have had a couple incidents recently where my customers
had not got a package ,USPS Priority, and inquired. The packages were shown on the tracking as delivered several days earlier, but were NOT. 
One Gent inquired at his local p.o. and next day, it magically was delivered. 
I wonder if corners are being cut in the delivery chain at our 
post offices..they are not financially healthy, or so they claim.


----------



## jpr28056 (Jun 25, 2010)

bitshird said:


> I don't understand how there could have been 2 delivery scans by the same mail carrier, on the same package. That's rather strange, I wonder where this carrier will be sorting mail next week???



Even though I am in the city limits, we have a contract carrier that delivers in a little red Ford Ranger that I'm sure has probably had 5 transmissions replaced judging by the way she goes from box to box.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 25, 2010)

jpr28056 said:


> Even though I am in the city limits, we have a contract carrier that delivers in a little red Ford Ranger that I'm sure has probably had 5 transmissions replaced judging by the way she goes from box to box.



We have a similar situation here in rural TN. wit contract carriers, but I still have a hard time trying to understand the two delivery scans nearly 3 hours apart?


----------



## Lenny (Jun 25, 2010)

I wonder if this might explain why the collets I ordered on June 7th still haven't arrived? :frown:


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 25, 2010)

bitshird said:


> We have a similar situation here in rural TN. wit contract carriers, but I still have a hard time trying to understand the two delivery scans nearly 3 hours apart?




She spent three hours looking for the switch on the blanks!!


----------



## Mike of the North (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff
It is funny that the shipping software has you only doing left turns, Mythbusters just did an episode on only making right turns saved gas and time, and one of the delivery companies plan there deliveries so the trucks only make right turns, there test showed that it saved time and gas to only make right turns, might want to show it to your bosses, it looks like UPS is peddling a bad product.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff drives semis.

Ever seen a semi hang a ralph???

Traffic lights be darned, full speed,,,,,,,,,, CRASH!!!!


----------



## maxman400 (Jun 25, 2010)

bitshird said:


> We have a similar situation here in rural TN. wit contract carriers, but I still have a hard time trying to understand the two delivery scans nearly 3 hours apart?


The 9:00 am scan is probably when the carrier was given the package by the inside clerk to be delivered, the 12:00 pm scan should be the one that is scanned by the carrier as he or she is making the delivery.


----------



## jpr28056 (Jun 25, 2010)

maxman400 said:


> The 9:00 am scan is probably when the carrier was given the package by the inside clerk to be delivered, the 12:00 pm scan should be the one that is scanned by the carrier as he or she is making the delivery.



Both scans were done with the same scanner.  I questioned the carrier and she couldn't explain it.


----------



## handplane (Jun 26, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> She spent three hours looking for the switch on the blanks!!


You owe me a new keyboard Ed.

Max, you are right that the USPS takes the complaints seriously.  My cousin was a postal inspector before becoming a postmaster.  They have access to some seriously high tech equipment.  Anything that could be considered mail fraud was a big deal to them.  

For the record I never have had any issues getting things from anybody on this site.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 26, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Jeff drives semis.
> 
> Ever seen a semi hang a ralph???
> 
> Traffic lights be darned, full speed,,,,,,,,,, CRASH!!!!



Well said Ed....you might gave to drive a semi and make a right turn and a left turn to see what is easiest.  I have driven 2 million miles in a Semi, so for me, right, left, reverse, whatever I have to do is no big deal at all.  But a left turn is always safer than a right turn in a 73 foot long truck no matter how good a driver you might be.

Passing a truck on the highway is the same thing too.  Pass on the left side only!!!  Pass on the right, we bury you tonight.


----------



## jskeen (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey Ed;  Thought I'd resurrect this one and see if you had gotten any joy from the postal inspection service.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 29, 2010)

I was still hoping the carrier would "Find" the package, but maybe it's time to take the "complain" route.


----------



## jpr28056 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have filed the complaint.  Got a call from the floor supervisor yesterday basically just saying that he was working on it.  He said he had talked to the carrier (which I had already done) and she told him it was scanned and only could have been scanned when it was delivered.  I then asked him why there was a delivery scan at 9 am and another at noon.  He kind of stuttered and said he would call me back.  I don't expect to hear from them again soon but I will call them back if I have not heard anything at the end of the week.


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 30, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Here's the question:
> 
> Suppose you ship something priority mail.  Several days later you track it and the tracking says it was delivered.  Then, the intended recipient calls to tell you they did not receive it.
> 
> ...




I was a rural delivery driver for the PO about 8 years ago.  I don't know if the method is different now but back then anything with delivery confirmation I scanned at the house.   

Now here is the catch -- if you use delivery confirmation and insure the package they will not payout for a 'lost' package because they will claim it was "delivered" because of the confirmation.   So if you continually getting lost packages don't use priority and use insurance they will have to payout.  My guess though if you are having continual problems with it's 'delivered' and it's not is either the customer is full of it or someone is stealing the package after the fact.   

As for a postal carrier not remembering they had a package or not b.s..    You have to drag out a hand held device to scan these packages and enter in information (least you did then) so the carrier should at least remember the area he had confirmations.


----------



## jpr28056 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rob, the thing that I keep bringing up with the post office is that there were two delivery scans on this package.  One at 9 am and another at 12.  My route carrier doesn't leave the station until about 10 am so that's what I'm trying to point out to them.



Rob73 said:


> I was a rural delivery driver for the PO about 8 years ago.  I don't know if the method is different now but back then anything with delivery confirmation I scanned at the house.
> 
> Now here is the catch -- if you use delivery confirmation and insure the package they will not payout for a 'lost' package because they will claim it was "delivered" because of the confirmation.   So if you continually getting lost packages don't use priority and use insurance they will have to payout.  My guess though if you are having continual problems with it's 'delivered' and it's not is either the customer is full of it or someone is stealing the package after the fact.
> 
> As for a postal carrier not remembering they had a package or not b.s..    You have to drag out a hand held device to scan these packages and enter in information (least you did then) so the carrier should at least remember the area he had confirmations.


----------



## Rob73 (Jul 1, 2010)

jpr28056 said:


> Rob, the thing that I keep bringing up with the post office is that there were two delivery scans on this package.  One at 9 am and another at 12.  My route carrier doesn't leave the station until about 10 am so that's what I'm trying to point out to them.




Post office quality of employees just keeps getting lower and lower.   Every time I used the package pickup service my carrier would put me down as mail hold. (ticket colors are the same so he was not even reading the ticket) I was not getting my mail for over a week every time I used the service.  To top it off the carrier could see me in my shop every day so he knew I was home.   After repeated calls, talking to the supervisors and being assure the problem would not happen again it still did not get fixed.  I eventually had to pay them a personal visit and talk direct to the post master and give her a piece of my mind.  The problem has not reoccurred since.


----------

